
Alcohol Industry Sponsorship and Hazardous Drinking in UK University Sport - DanBC
http://alcoholresearchuk.org/alcohol-insights/alcohol-industry-sponsorship-and-hazardous-drinking-in-uk-university-sport/
======
DanBC
Main point for me:

> students who played a sport sponsored by alcohol industry more likely to
> report problematic drinking

